# Anything i can do? Steam access blocked by Apartment Proxy



## Anath (Mar 2, 2010)

I live in an apartment complex which is connected on the same network. Each room is assigned its own ip address, etc. The rooms run into what I am guessing is a proxy which allows the apartment complex to throttle the bandwidth for each apartment and pick which programs can access the internet.

Well a couple of weeks ago the internet company thought it would be a good idea to start using this feature and wont allow steam to access the internet. So I cant download any of my games, it takes steam an hour to logon, and Steam wont boot up any games.

I have complained to the apartment complex about this and they say they arnt worried about it that they care more about people being able to browse the web than anything else. This is the worst apartment complex that i have lived and I have had other problems with them.

So I am wondering if anyone has any ideas on what i can do. Serious answers only because I am moving out of this apartment complex after my lease is up. Unfortunately that isnt until august.


----------



## TIGR (Mar 2, 2010)

I'd bypass the apartment management and talk to the ISP directly. They may be willing to, if nothing else, give you full access  plus higher speeds for a reasonable monthly fee.


----------



## Anath (Mar 2, 2010)

thats another problem. First off the apartment complex said they couldnt give me their number because thats not how they do business. Secondly i have tried emailing the isp but they have not returned any of my emails. I guess i will try calling them tomorrow and see what they say.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 2, 2010)

cant you just use a http tunnel, to break yourself free?
i believe this progs were made for such situations


----------



## Anath (Mar 2, 2010)

ill give it a try and see if it works! thanks!


----------



## Anath (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok so all the tunneling programs i found cost money and the ones that dont cost money only allow less than 200kb/s transfer. Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 6, 2010)

move?


----------



## zithe (Mar 6, 2010)

Get a separate service. XD


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 6, 2010)

Anath said:


> thats another problem. First off the apartment complex said they couldnt give me their number because thats not how they do business. Secondly i have tried emailing the isp but they have not returned any of my emails. I guess i will try calling them tomorrow and see what they say.




Tell your apartment complex " Actually I'm pretty sure the aim of a business is to make money, I'm sure they'd be happy for me to pay for my own individual bandwidth needs, let alone that I'm paying for this service as part of my tenancy agreement ( utilities or internet included or something) so I shouldn't even be having to do this in the first place. Hells maybe I'll meander over to the citizens advise beuro ( or your equivalent) and ask them if you deciding what I do with bandwidth that I'm paying for is even legal!"




Just in case that wasn't obvious yes I am implying it IS illegal, certainly in this country* for a landlord to do what yours is doing. Check your local laws and rights, maybe go to citizens advise before confronting them or just one of those free lawyers and ask for advise.

*England


----------



## Anath (Mar 6, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> move?


As I said in the beginning post please only post something helpful, I already said i was moving once my lease is up.



			
				zithe said:
			
		

> Get a separate service. XD


I cant because there are no other land lines except for the ones that the apartment complex is using. The whole apartment complex is wired on the same network so in order for me to to switch providers another isp would have to come out here and install their own lines which i cant do under my lease and i doubt the cable providers even would.



			
				pantherx12 said:
			
		

> Tell your apartment complex " Actually I'm pretty sure the aim of a business is to make money, I'm sure they'd be happy for me to pay for my own individual bandwidth needs, let alone that I'm paying for this service as part of my tenancy agreement ( utilities or internet included or something) so I shouldn't even be having to do this in the first place. Hells maybe I'll meander over to the citizens advise beuro ( or your equivalent) and ask them if you deciding what I do with bandwidth that I'm paying for is even legal!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive actually looked into this. For one it isnt under the lease agreement that they can dictate how the internet is used, also it almost says that what they are doing is wrong in their own lease agreement. I actually set up a meeting with a lawyer this week to see if a civil suit is viable given the terms. I know this apartment complex is too cheap to go to court so either they are going to fix it or settle out of court.


----------

